# Programming a Curtis 1238-7601



## Dbdeakin (Apr 5, 2018)

I have a wheego with a Curtis 1238 it's showing a few error codes most I can fix but one is a oem code so do I need a 1311-4401 programmer to fix or change this or will a 3301 do I know the 4401 has oem capability


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

what are the codes?


----------



## Dbdeakin (Apr 5, 2018)

Codes are 41 44 and a 51 which is a oem code


----------



## Enfield1 (Feb 28, 2017)

If you look at the back of the Curtis manua you will find the Error codes - 41 is Throttle Wiper High, 44 is Pot 2 wiper low, and 51 is an OEM fault and are VCL specific.


----------

